
US government is 'ignorant of technology', say Huawei bosses - howard941
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/apr/16/spying-claims-show-us-is-ignorant-of-technology-say-huawei-bosses
======
Arubis
This is probably the most convincing line of argument against as-yet
unsubstantiated claims by the US that Huawei is an arm of the Chinese
government. It's probably a distraction--the folks doing the actual research
within the US's TLAs almost certainly include some highly competent people--
but the leadership have practically set themselves up for this sort of ad
hominem-yet-accurate attack.

------
pizzazzaro
Has anybody checked all the code from Huawei that ends up vetted on its way
into the Linux Kernel?

As far as institutional code contributors go, they're climbing. Theyre not
quite Red Hat or Intel, but theyre certainly beating out any other primarily-
phone manufacturer.

------
foobarbazetc
Fact check: true.

